# Thumb or back tension?



## kentM (Mar 10, 2016)

I started with a hinge because it seemed the simplest mechanism ie. less failure and easier to learn. 
Make sure you have someone who knows how to set it up for you and show you how to properly daw and release so you dont develop bad habits. People will tell you that you will punch your self in the face with these type of releases. I have been using one for about 3 years now and have never done that. 

With that said go to your local or not so local shop and shoot them all. 

Oh yea..
I would stay away from any of the true back tension releases ie. The ones that go off by the amount of tension on them not with rotation. They are really hard to setup and your pressures pulling and pushing the bow have to be very consistent, I believe these thys of releases are more suitable for very experienced achers.

Good luck 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

new2elk said:


> Ok I know there is probably a thread or the answer is deep in a thread somewhere but couldnt find it. I have read all your guy's opinions on which make and model is the best, but for someone wanting to make the switch from a wrist to a handheld release, what is best way to break the ice. And I get you need to shoot multiple ones to get the feel of what you really like, but do I start with a thumb or a tension? I only hunt and love to shoot in the yard, no competition or 3d,yet, just always trying to improve on form and accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Go find an archery club, and make friends, and ask to borrow people's releases. You could try a thumb button release. You could try a hinge release. You can try a tension (pull force) activated release. So, "back tension" is not a type of release..."back tension" is a method to make any release fire. You can use "back tension" to fire your wrist release, if you can set the trigger super heavy.
You can use the "back tension" method to fire a thumb button. YEAH, no squeezing the thumb trigger, just FREEZE your release hand into a claw, and with ZERO moving of your thumb (thumb is frozen), use the "back tension" method and you can get your thumb button release to fire the arrow, with no squeezing of your hand. So, a hinge release, is a simple device. A handle that acts as a see saw. Use the "back tension" method to get your hinge handle to rotate...YEAH, it's a door hinge ...the handle, and the HANDLE on a "HINGE" release has to HINGE...get it, the HANDLE must rotate, for the HINGE handle release to fire your arrow.

The PULL tension releases are a funny creature (Carter Evo) for example. INSIdE the handle is a see-saw mechanism. You basically get to full draw, while holding down a safety button. It's a lockout device. AFTER you get to full draw and holding weight, AFTER you get to anchor, then, you relax your thumb off the lockout device, and simply PULL harder and harder into the wall of the bow, and when you pull HARD enough, the PULL tension activated release fires.

Simple, right? Well, not so fast. You see, that "see-saw" trip wire mechanism INSIDE the pull tension activated release, is affected by gravity. Yeah, gravity. Well, what does THAT mean? It means that the PULL tension release is very very sensitive to handle angle in relation to the ground. Huh? What? It means you hold your release hand with the PULL tension handle really STEEP, you get ONE firing pressure. It means that when you hold your release hand with the PULL tension handle kinda FLAT (less steep), you will get a DIFFERENT firing pressure. So, the PULL tension release is a GREAT training tool, to get you consistent, on your release hand angle firing position for the handle.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

What if I don't know anyone who shoots archery? What if I don't live anywhere close to any archery clubs? Then, you do what many of us do. We buy a used release, on the AT classifieds, guess what size handle and give it a whirl. What if I don't like it? Then, u sell it on the AT classifieds, and do it again, buy something else, used and give it a whirl.


----------



## new2elk (Feb 17, 2020)

Right on thanks for all the great info. I have been eyeing up a few in the classifieds but wanted some opinions before I blindly bought something. I will try and get to local shop but not sure they are open right now due to the crazy viral times we are in. And if your not one of the "regulars" they arnt the biggest of help. Way more knowledge and info to be found on here!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

"back tension" is not a release,.... is a muscular process to draw and hold the bow at full draw. it is the same process used no matter what release you have in your hand.


----------



## kb2313 (Apr 3, 2020)

I recently bought the Silverback from Nockon - much different release from the Wise guy that I was using before- 

the one thing that i have learned by using it for the last 2 weeks is i found the back wall of my bow. I feel like i've learned the bow's draw cycle, back wall, and honestly any mistakes in technique. Just like nuts&bolts said if there is any manipulation or change in technique the release is easier to fire or harder to fire, with easier shots usually being the better technique if the correct poundage to peak hold weight is set... I am pulling about 4-5 pounds extra to get the silverback to fire.. 
I will admit that my shots have been pulling to the right about 1-2 inches but I know its me torquing the bow - but i'll take that over target panic for the time being with hunting season awhile away


----------



## CreedBratton (Feb 27, 2020)

I believe the miss to the right is the fact that the silverback is a little linger which is changing your anchor very slightly. I had the same issue with misses to the right. You have to change your D-loop length very slightly to get the arrows back to center. Kind of a pain honestly.


----------



## kb2313 (Apr 3, 2020)

CreedBratton said:


> I believe the miss to the right is the fact that the silverback is a little linger which is changing your anchor very slightly. I had the same issue with misses to the right. You have to change your D-loop length very slightly to get the arrows back to center. Kind of a pain honestly.


You shorten your d loop then? I was shooting today and when i went to anchor on the corner of my mouth i felt the loop was long to the point i started questioning my draw length


----------



## CreedBratton (Feb 27, 2020)

Yes, just shorten the D-Loop and that should fix it


----------

